# Frame crack of paint crack



## mungoman58 (Aug 22, 2009)

*Frame crack or paint crack?*

Hi, I know the issue of frame cracks has been talked about numerous times but I can't find a thread discussing frame cracks in the top tube/seat post junction. My personal feeling is that it might be a frame crack because:


Paint will usually crack in a straight line. I have paint cracks elsewhere on my frame (the clear coat) and they are straight.
The crack cannot be felt by running your finger nail over it. Those other paint cracks can be felt by your finger nail.
The crack is an obvious different color so at the very least it is the paint underneath the clear coat. The crack also seems to be very similar shade to carbon 
The crack seems to run straight of the seat post seam

Now obviously I will be taking it to my local dealer as soon as I get a chance but I'm just interested in what others think and if this has been seen before. Oh and by the way the bike is an 2009 Madone 5.2. Thanks


----------

